# New Years in Berlin!



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 18, 2006)

Well this years New Years Party is going to be awesome. Me and my wife along with 2 of our friends are going to Berlin for 4 days to celebrate New Years. We are going to be staying in the beautiful Steigenberger Hotel on the Kurfurstendam and having a really good time at litteraly the world largest New Years Celebration. Here is a basically what the party consists of:



> Along one of the world’s most beautiful and famous streets, the Straße des 17. Juni between Brandenburger Tor and Siegessäule, each year an outstanding event takes place. This renowned event, which every year hosts more than one million visitors, signals the start of the year 2007.
> 
> With more than one million guests, 500 journalists from all over the world and 350 national and international TV channels the New Year’s Eve Party in Berlin is one of the world’s largest events at the turn of the year.
> 
> ...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 18, 2006)

Here are some pics I found of last years event.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 18, 2006)

Very Cool!!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 18, 2006)

I think it will be fun. Plus during the days that we will be there I plan on checking out a lot of museums including the 3rd Reich Museum, German History Museum, German Technical Museum (granted I will practically have to run though them all just to get a smackling of them), go and see the Bundestag (rebuilt Reichstag) as well as all the other old relics left over from WW2 as well as the 3rd Reich artistry on the streets and architecture that is still left over as well as the FLAK Tower.

I am going to have to take a lot of pictures.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 18, 2006)

Awesome... Cant wait till I go even more now..


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 18, 2006)

Yeah looks good. I was thinking about going to Hogmanay in Edinburgh but there were no tickets.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 18, 2006)

Are you going for New Years as well, CC.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 18, 2006)

Nope, Im going in March.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 18, 2006)

Boy, that looks like it'll be a blast. Have a great time.

Don't get mugged.


----------



## R-2800 (Dec 19, 2006)

cool hope you guys have fun!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 19, 2006)

Thanks I am sure it will be great.


----------



## Pisis (Dec 22, 2006)

Nice for you. I am very sad, because we have our 1st anniversary with my girlfriend on 31st Dec (New Year's Eve) and she is in hospital so there won't be anything to celebrate, actually...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 22, 2006)

Damn sorry to hear that Pisis. Hope she gets better what is ailing her.


----------



## Pisis (Dec 22, 2006)

She has a cyst in her abdomen, but the doctors want to wait whether it can heal from itself.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 22, 2006)

what's happening to her in hospital on new year's eve? because what's to stop you taking in your own gear and have a little celebration by her bedside? then promice her the time of your life when she gets out


----------



## Pisis (Dec 23, 2006)

Good news, she was released from the hospital home! Hoooray!!! 8)


----------



## Erich (Dec 23, 2006)

Chris that does look like a hoot, wish I could attend, and Pisis that is joyous news about your woman ........... excellent


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 25, 2006)

Great to hear that she is better man!


----------



## Pisis (Dec 30, 2006)

Thanks! Unfortunately she HAS to undergo an operation in the NY... But the good thing is that we can stay together on the NYE. 8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 30, 2006)

Hope she gets throught it all right.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 30, 2006)

Well we are off to Berlin tomorrow morning and I will not be on for about 5 days.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 30, 2006)

To quote Erich: Rip it up!


----------



## timshatz (Dec 30, 2006)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> what's happening to her in hospital on new year's eve? because what's to stop you taking in your own gear and have a little celebration by her bedside? then promice her the time of your life when she gets out



Not a bad plan Lanc. Sure she'd appreciate at least the attempt. 

Sorry to hear about your girlfriend Pisis. Hope all comes out well. I've known a bunch of women who've had cysts and it always turns out ok. The down side is they come back. The good side is the best way to get rid of them (at least this is what I've been told) is have a kid. Hey Pisis, HELP A SISTER OUT!

Out of it for NYE this year. Got a newborn at home and I'll be out like a light before 10pm. They wake up at the strangest times and you have to get your sleep when you can. 

Have a great one guys, especially you Adler. That looks like a great gig.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 4, 2007)

Well guys it was awesome. I will post some pics soon. I hope everyone had a great new years like the one that I had.


----------



## Erich (Jan 4, 2007)

lay those pics on us Chris ! My wife still has the grock from before new years ............ geez


----------



## Medvedya (Jan 5, 2007)

New Year in Trafalgar Square..... what joy, what fun, the scrunch of broken bottles underfoot - the undercurrent of potential violence simmering beneath the surface, and huge oppressive police presence to counter it. 

Whoever, we wondered, originally decided this was a good place to see 2006 out as we fought past the crowds surging to get on the tube at Leicester Square. It took no less than two hours to get back to Hackney, and should Danny Boyle ever make a prequel to 28 Days Later then he'd have found a wealth of visual inspiration in Central London that night. 

Oh well - still more fun than sitting at home I guess!


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 5, 2007)

Where are those pics, Adler!!


----------



## Erich (Jan 5, 2007)

he's probably in transit back towards Ansbach I bet . . . ........


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 5, 2007)

Or he's taken a lesson from "The Old Sage" and lays out teasers to rile us up and keep us dangling. What do you think, Erich?


----------



## Erich (Jan 5, 2007)

har har har .......... probably so ........ and speaking of which I ah well ah . . ... .


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 7, 2007)

No sorry guys. I have just not had much time since my wreck on Friday. Been calling the insurance companies and stuff. I will post the pics as soon as possible plus just general pics of Berlin.


----------

